# Megaminx 4LLL Sheet



## NigelTheCuber (May 3, 2022)

so i finished learning 4lll and i made a algsheet









Mega 4LLL Sheet


intro Megaminx 4 Look Last Layer EO,3 algs CO,16 algs EP,5 algs CP,15 algs i average 1:35 on mega so i suck but these are my algs




docs.google.com


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 3, 2022)

i dunno how to insert picture


----------



## abunickabhi (May 3, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> so i finished learning 4lll and i made a algsheet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, is there a 2LLL mega algsheet anywhere. Can you link it up here?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 3, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Thanks for sharing, is there a 2LLL mega algsheet anywhere. Can you link it up here?


the ones from cube root are nice


----------

